# Xingyiquan  Foundation  The Songs



## Xue Sheng (Jun 22, 2011)

The Songs are basically Poem, written in Chinese many many years ago (some claim a thousand years ago or more) so those training Xingyiquan could better understand the style. They were all written in Chinese and what I plan on posting here are translations from various sources. I hope they are of interest to some. Things in parenthesis were added by the translators to make it easier for us to understand

There are multiple books out there with Xingyiquan Songs in them but I this one was in 

_*Xingyiquan
*Theory, Applications, Fighting Tactics and Spirit 
by Liang Shouyu and Dr Yang Jwing Ming_



> Five Basic Patterns of Xingyiquan
> 
> Piquan belongs to metal in the five phases: it is able to nourish the lungs. If its Jin is smooth, the lung qi will be harmonious. Because man is mastered by qi, when qi is harmonious, then the body is naturally strong.
> 
> ...


 
*Wuxingquan *> 5 Elements Fist > basic forms of Xingyiquan

Piquan > Splitting Fist or Metal
Zuanquan > Drilling Fist or Water,
Bengquan > Crushing Fist or Wood
Paoquan > cannon/pounding Fist or Fire,
Hengquan > Crossing Fist or Earth.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 30, 2011)

This too is from 

_*Xingyiquan*_
_Theory, Applications, Fighting Tactics and Spirit _
_by Liang Shouyu and Dr Yang Jwing Ming_

*The Song of fighting #1*



> (In) the technique of striking, you must move your body first. It is real only when both your feet and hands arrive (together). The fist is shaped like a cannon and the body is bent like a dragon. When you encounter the opponent, it is like your body is on fire
> 
> When the striking Yi is generated, the head is in the center. When the entire body arrives all together, the opponent cannot defend. The feet are stepping in the center door to occupy the advantageous position. Even if (your opponent) is a fairy, he will have difficulty defending.
> 
> ...


 
*The Song of fighting #2*



> (When) the fists are used for striking, the shape of the three sections cannot be seen. If the shape of the shadow can be seen, then (the strike) cannot be said to be proficient. Proficiency comes right after the end of the thought, and does not dally with thought. The proficiency is (generated) before the Qi and not after the Qi.
> 
> (When) the hips are used for striking the middle section, both of them are connected. Yin and Yang are mutually combined is hard to obtain. (If) the external hips are like a fish jumping, then (it will be) hard to hide the stepping (i.e. strategy) and change postures in the internal hips
> 
> ...


 
Yi > Mind 
Qi > Energy


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Jul 3, 2011)

Very interesting read.


----------

